# Preening and pinecones



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Lea wanted to look perfect for her date with my ornamental pinecones which she loves to destroy 



























































































Sorry pic overload, I just couldn't resist!!


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh she is absolutely delightful.

Look at her sat on those cones aww.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww she is to cute!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LMAO at her in the 4th pic!!  Be careful with her chewing the painted pinecones though, they're probably not bird safe...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Lea is adoarable what a cutie


----------

